# Wolltet ihr mal ein Star werden?



## Juli<3 (20 Nov. 2008)

Hi Leute!
Habt ihr mal davon geträumt berühmt zu sein? Oder hatten ihr den Wunsch (vllt als Kind) mal groß rauszukommen?


----------



## Katzun (20 Nov. 2008)

ne ein star direkt weniger, aber das gleiche bankkonto würde mir gefallen


----------



## Buterfly (21 Nov. 2008)

Für 1-2 Jahre ist das bestimmt mal ne nette Angelegenheit, aber da gibts auch ne Menge Nachteile (Privatsphäre,...)
Aber der gleiche Kontostand wie Paris Hilton wäre nicht schlecht


----------

